# Festplattenperformance

## stones

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.04 seconds =  36.84 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  152 MB in  3.01 seconds =  50.45 MB/sec
```

Meine hda ist also fast 15MB/s langsamer als meine hdb. Das ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, da hda nur etwa ein Jahr alt ist und hdb schon etwa 5 Jahre. Beide sind von Maxtor und die hda hat sogar 'nen Cache von 8MB statt 2MB wie bei hdb. Beide laufen mit 7200rpm, daher würde ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die neuere schneller ist.

Ich habe das Ganze auch mit einer LiveCD getestet, für den Fall, dass das System die ganze Zeit auf der hda rumkratzt. Die Benchmark Ergebnisse waren jedoch ähnlich. Accoustic Management ist ebenfalls bei beiden aus.

Daher meine Frage: Was läuft hier falsch?

```
/dev/hda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 19929/255/63, sectors = 320173056, start = 0
```

```
/dev/hdb:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 65535/16/63, sectors = 160086528, start = 0
```

```
/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6L160P0, FwRev=BAJ41G20, SerialNo=X42E5A2F

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```

/dev/hdb:

Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y1GMSVTY

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160084415

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

----------

## schachti

Sind die Platten als Master/Slave gejumpert, oder hast Du den Jumper bei einer oder beiden auf CS gesetzt? Hast Du mal probiert, Master und Slave zu tauschen bzw. mal eine Platte komplett abzuklemmen und die jeweils andere Platte alleine als Master zu testen?

----------

## UTgamer

Beide Platten hängen am gleichen IDE-Bus, diejenige Platte die sich zuerst am Kontroller meldet wird leider bei IDE bevorzugt behandelt. Solche Fälle das sich 2 Platten nicht sauber am gleichen IDE-Interface  vertragen ist ein recht häufiges Problem.

Eine der beiden Festplatten sollte nach hdc Master am 2. Bus an welchem meist die optischen Laufwerke hängen. Nun kann es ebenfalls passieren das sich eine Festpllte nicht mit den opt. Lauwerk(en) verträgt, dann muß man das Opt. mit der anderen Platte zusammen an den gleichen Bus hängen.

Sollte die neue Festplatte weiterthin langsamer laufen war es nicht die übliche Unverträglichkeit sondern wir haben noch 2 weitere Punkte zu beachten.

- Sollte dein BIOS eine Down-Spread Option besitzen, dann aktiviere sie. Das Spreading sorgt dafür das die GHz-Frequenz deines Processors welche ab 900MHz im Mikrowellenbereich liegt eine andere Microwellenabstrahlung als üblich verwendet. Die IDE-Kabel sind eine super nicht abgeschirmte 80 polige Antenne für Microwellen. 

- Die andere Möglichkeit ist sich abgeschirmte IDE-Kabel zuzulegen wenn das BIOS diese Option nicht besitzt.

- Dies ist eigentlich ein Unterpunkt, das IDE-Kabel ist defekt oder muß anders zum liegen kommen.

Die Jumper richtig zu setzen hat ja bereits schachti angesprochen gehabt.

Zu guter Letzt, dieses Thema wurde schon sehr häufig angesprochen, eine Forumssuche hätte dir auch weiter geholfen, z.B. allein aus diesem Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569928.html

----------

## Inte

Es kann wirklich sein, dass die Platten mit dem shared port Probleme haben, aber ...

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Das Spreading sorgt dafür das die GHz-Frequenz deines Processors welche ab 900MHz im Mikrowellenbereich liegt eine andere Microwellenabstrahlung als üblich verwendet.

 Das meinst Du doch nicht etwas ernst? "andere Mikrowellenstrahlung" *rofl* Du weißt schon das "Spread Spectrum (Up/Down/Wide/Center)" nur um ein paar zehntel Prozent mit dem FSB spielt, der sowieso anders als die CPU getaktet ist?

Des weiteren hat das Thema hier, mit dem von Dir genannten, überhaupt nichts gemeinsam; ausser das es sich auch im entfernten Sinne mit Festplatten beschäftigt.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Es kann wirklich sein, dass die Platten mit dem shared port Probleme haben, aber ...
> 
>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Das Spreading sorgt dafür das die GHz-Frequenz deines Processors welche ab 900MHz im Mikrowellenbereich liegt eine andere Microwellenabstrahlung als üblich verwendet. Das meinst Du doch nicht etwas ernst? "andere Mikrowellenstrahlung" *rofl* Du weißt schon das "Spread Spectrum (Up/Down/Wide/Center)" nur um ein paar zehntel Prozent mit dem FSB spielt, der sowieso anders als die CPU getaktet ist?

 

Ja das weis ich, war wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Also die Energieaufnahme eine Antenne ist am höchsten zwischen Lamba/2 und Lambda/4. Wenn nun die Frequenz die das Kabel einfängt eine z.B. stehende Welle im Kabel bildet kann es einzelne digitale Rechtecksignale überlagen und damit von einem 0 Zustand auf einen Spannungslevel anheben den Kontroller oder Festplatten HW als 1 verstehen, oder aber mit der negativen Welle das 1 Signal soweit abschwächen das es als 0 gedeuted wird.

So ist es eigentlich richtiger in Kürze beschrieben.  :Wink: 

Wenn nun die digitale Frequenz des Kontrollers um wenige (K)Hz verändert wird, passen dann die eben möglichen Überlagerungen die der Prozessor in Mikrolle ausstrahlt nicht mehr so auf die anderen Signale der IDE-Kabel-Antenne das die Signale sich nicht mehr so stark überlagern. (Kompliziertes Deutsch)

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Des weiteren hat das Thema hier, mit dem von Dir genannten, überhaupt nichts gemeinsam; ausser das es sich auch im entfernten Sinne mit Festplatten beschäftigt.

 

In meinem BIOS wird Downspread explizit für den SATA-Kontroller aufgeführt, und ich mußte es aktivieren um die volle Plattenkapazität zu erhalten.

----------

## stones

Also die Jumper habe ich gerade nochmals überprüft. Sind auf Master und Slave gestellt. Dann habe ich die Primärplatte mal alleine, am gleichen Port wie hdb laufen lassen, das hat jedoch keinen Unterschied gemacht.

Spreading steht bei mir im BIOS auf Auto (gibt nur Disabled/Auto).

Hat also auch nicht daran gelegen.

Das Board ist übrigens ein 4CoreDual-VSTA mit 2GB Kingston DDRII im Dual Channel und einem Core 2 Duo E4300@2,4GHz.

Der von UTgamer genannte Thread hat leider überhaupt nichts mit meinem Thema zu tun, danke trotzdem.

Aber irgendeinen Grund muss es ja haben. Kann es sein, dass hdparm besonders weit am Ende der Platte benchmarkt und somit diese unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse zustande kommen?

Für weitere Lösungsvorschläge bin ich dankbar!

----------

## xraver

Microwellen von der CPU, Rechtecksignale im Kabel...........

Au man, ich hoffe hier melden sich noch ein par schlaue Leute zu Wort.

Kann man ja gar net alles glauben.

Ich schaue mir den Thread schon seid Tagen an, weill mich das Problem mit der verschwunden Performance interessiert.

Aber das Microwellen....hm.

UTgamer, nach dein Trojaner Problem muss ich einfach andere Meinungen zu deiner These höhren.

Hast du Links oder sonstiges?

Sollten Wirklich Mircowellen in meinen Rechnergehäuse rumschwirren die die Umgebung beeinflussen - warum weiss man nix darüber. Warum wird sowas nicht gekennzeichnet? Oder ist es wie bei Handys, alles nicht so schlimm - Umgebung wird trotzdem beeinflusst.

----------

## UTgamer

Für Ungläubige, kurz eine Suchmachine angeschmissen und hier ein paar Ergebnisse:

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Computerhardware/_Festplatte/_Probleme/_Serial-ATA

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Hier gibt es drei Ursachen. Zunächst müssen die Serial-ATA-Anschlüsse im BIOS des Mainboards aktiviert werden. Entsprechende Anleitungen finden sich im Handbuch zum PC oder Mainboard. In den anderen beiden Fällen ist der Controller, an dem das Laufwerk angeschlossen ist, nicht SATA/300 - konform. Hierbei mißachten manche Controller den Standard bei der Abfrage der maximalen Transferrate durch das Laufwerk. Und zum Zweiten haben diese Laufwerke eine Funktion zur Reduktion der elektromagnetischen Störstrahlung: SSC - Spread Spectrum Clocking. Mit dieser kommen einige Controller nicht zurecht. Sie ist aber nur für Computer mit zahlreichen Festplatten gedacht und daher meist ab Werk ausgeschaltet, zudem hat sie keinen Einfluß auf die Leistung. Bei einigen SATA/300-Laufwerken liefert auch der nächste Absatz die mögliche Ursache.

 

Thema Mikrowelle: In der klassichen Sendetechnik spricht man von Mikrowelle wenn der Frequenzbereich das für Fernsehen reservierte Frequenzspecktrum von UHF2 mit 862 MHz überschreitet, den ungefähr ab diesem Bereich wandelt sich die Empfangs-/Antennentechnik. Handies (~2GHz) z.B. nutzen nur noch eine kurze Stabantenne. Ein Kabel ist ebenfalls ein Stab, beim IDE-Kabel sind es 80 Stäbe nebeneinader die eine hervorragende Antenne bilden.

Digitale Signale sind Rechtecksignale, je nach Entwicklungsstadium werden (alte Technik) das Signal selbst abgefragt oder aber (neue Technik) wie bei den neuen RAM-Chips die an- oder absteigenden Flanken des Signals welches zu einer Verdoppelung der übertragenen Informationen führt.

Wenn diese Signale nun an den Grenzwerten die mittlerweile bei rund 1,2Volt oder 3,3 Volt liegen nicht mehr eindeutig sind weil ein Fremdsignal (Mikrowelle) die Amplitude (Signalstärke) erhöht oder senkt kommt es genau zu diesen Fehlern. Lambda/2 oder Lambda/4 sind die halbe oder viertel- Wellenlängen des Originalsignals der Fremdwelle, die geraden Werte sagen aus das das Signal von den Enden des Kabels zurückgeworfen sich überlagern können, bei ungeraden Werten ist dies nicht der Fall und bei weniger als Lambda/4 ist die Energiemenge zu gering um meist Schaden anrichten zu können. Die Kabel- (IDE) oder Antennenlänge entscheidet ob die einfallende Frequenz eine "Stehende Welle" = Resonanzfrequenz ausbilden kann. Eine Resonzfrequenz hat die nötige Energiemenge um dem System/Kontroller falsche Signale vorzutäuschen.

---

Das sollte dem Thema ein wenig mehr Technikhintergrund geben, warum Spread auf dem Festplattenanschluß oder einfach abgeschirmte Kabel manchmal ein Muß sind.

Genausogut kann es aber einer der anderen Fehler sein, das ist meist nicht die Hauptfehlerursache.

----------

## tamiko

@UTgamer - deine Theorien machen wie immer viel Spaß zu lesen   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Für Ungläubige, kurz eine Suchmachine angeschmissen und hier ein paar Ergebnisse: 
> 
> http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Computerhardware/_Festplatte/_Probleme/_Serial-ATA
> ...

 

Genau das Gegenteil wird hier gesagt!

Hier steht, dass mit einem leicht variierenden FSB (also SSC an) es zu Problemen kommen kann, da die Controller eine Variation der Taktrate schlecht verkraften. Es wird also empfohlen die SSC-Option aus zu stellen.

Unabhängig davon ist der Gag an Serial-ATA entgegen deiner Aussage doch gerade, dass man wesentlich störunempfindlicher ist, als bei "paralleler" Übertragung (Ergo auch höhere Übertragungsraten fahren kann   :Very Happy:  ). Eben weil influenzierte Spannungsänderungen dich überhaupt nicht interessieren:

Bei S-ATA interessiert grob gesagt die Spannungsdifferenz zwischen den beiden Datenleitungen. Da beide aber brav parallel liegen, hat auch ein sehr starker elektromagnetischer Hintergrund hier idealerweise keinen bis geringen Effekt.

Das ganze SSC-Gehype war doch im Großen nur ein netter Griff um die spektrale Spitzenabstrahlung enorm zu reduzieren.

Dadurch, dass man bei einem Prozessor eine sehr geringe Änderung der Frequenz hat, hat man einen rießigen Peak in der spektralen Strahlleistung an dieser Stelle - das heißt aber nicht, dass viel Leistung abgestrahlt wird. *hust*

Mit einem bisschen Ungenauigkeit in der Taktrate kann man diesen Peak auf ein kleines Frequenzfeld ausweiten und damit Grenzwerte einfacher ohne viel passive Abschirmung erfüllen.

Wobei ich bezweifle, dass der Prozessor überhaupt viel abstrahlt. (Ich habe mich damit allerdings noch nicht beschäftigt.)

Schwingen sollte in der ganzen Clock-"Verkabelung" eigentlich apriori schoneinmal gar nichts - ansonsten wäre dies eine Katastrophe für den Chip. (Generell: Dieses fiese Zurücklaufen an Kabelenden von Signalen ist ein großes Problem in der technischen Umsetzung, und begrenzt z.B. erheblich die max. Datenrate bei PCI-Schnittstellen, da hier zwangsweise immer offene Enden vorhanden sind bzw. sein können. - Ein anderes Beispiel sind alte BNC-Netzwerkverkabelungen, diese haben immer einen Abschlusswiderstand. Dieser simuliert gewissermaßen ein unendlich langes Kabel, so dass kein Signal mehr zurückläuft...) Kurz: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies bei modernen Prozessoren nicht wegoptimiert wäre.

Weiterhin solltest du bei deiner Argumentation bedenken dass ein Prozessor, damit er überhaupt in der Lage wäre so weit induzieren zu können, dass er auf einer einige cm weit entfernten, guten, alten, _rudimentären_ (im Vergleich zum Prozessor) p-Ata - Leitung Bits zum kippen bringt, so stark strahlen müsste, dass er aus seinen eigenen Bits heilloses Gemüse macht, da sie auf wesentlich näheren Datenleitungen sind. (und damit bei Größenordnungen (*100-1000) höherer Influenz.)

Also kann es am SSC nicht liegen.

Zu dem Festplattenproblem:

36MB Durchsatz bei einer neueren Festplatte kommt mir schon etwas zu langsam vor.

Wenn beide Festplatten (oder wenigstens die /dev/hda) SMART-kompatibel sind. Wäre es auf jeden Fall mal interessant, ob das in 

```
sys-apps/smartmontools
```

 vorhandene 

```
smartctl -a /dev/hda
```

 etwas interessantes an Fehlern ausspuckt. Ein kurzer (oder erweiterter) Selbsttest wären auch nicht von Schaden.

Hast du die ATA-Kabel mit der du die Festplatten angeschlossen mal ausgetauscht?

Steht evtl. ein anderer Computer mit anderem Controller zur Verfügung?

So könnte man das Problem sollte es denn hardwareseitig sein auf jeden Fall mal etwas einschränken.

----------

## UTgamer

@tamiko ebenfalls guter Beitrag.

Ich hatte das mit dem Spread Spectrum auch nur irgendwo gelesen - denke es war in meinem Handbuch zur Hauptplatine. Weil meine HD Performance bei SATA Anfangs gleich schlecht war habe ich natürlich zuerst am HW-System gesucht gehabt und fand den Hinweis für Spread Spectrum, was nach umstellen es auch wirklich war.

Ich werde heute Abend mal nach der Quellenangabe suchen.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

tamiko, vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen. Habe gerade zufällig in diesen Thread reingeschaut und es hat sich ja echt gelohnt!  :Smile: 

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Zur Fehlerdiagnose würde ich auch einfach mal beide Festplatten am Anschluss vertauschen und eventuell mal mit dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=4k einen Test durchführen, nur um einen unwahrscheinlichen Fehler in hdparm auszuschließen.

ChrisM

----------

## stones

Also ich habe jetzt das 80er Kabel gegen ein Neues ausgetauscht, sowie einige Smart tests laufen lassen. Fehler wurden dabei nicht gefunden und der Durchsatz liegt weiterhin bei 36MB.

Ein Bekannter betreibt übrigens exakt die gleiche Platte unter Ubuntu und erhält gute 65MB/s mit nem ALi Controller.

Mein IDE Controller ist folgender:

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

Gibt es vielleicht noch irgendwelche BIOS Settings die das Ganze drosseln könnten? Ich habe unter anderem den Eintrag "IDE Drive Strength" gefunden und mal testweise auf "Highest" gestellt... machte jedoch auch keinen Unterschied. Ein BIOS Update habe ich auch gefahren aber egal was ich versuche - die Platte ignorierts.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe ebenfalls das ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA bei mir am laufen mit folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6320

RAM: 2GB Crucial DDR2-667

Festplatten: 1x WesternDigital 250 GB (hda) und 1x WesternDigital 80 GB (hdb) an einem IDE Bus und noch eine 160 GB-Platte (auch WD) an SATA.

Meine Werte sehen wie folgt aus:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.02 seconds =  61.63 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.01 seconds =  46.46 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.47 MB/sec

```

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass hdb schon viele defekte sektoren hat und auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat (4-5).

Ich weiß nicht, ob es einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ausmacht, aber ich habe (testweise) im BIOS "IDE Drive Strenght" auf "Fastest" stehen.

Bisher noch keine negativen Effekte damit erlebt (das ist übrigens eine der BIOS-Funktionen, für die ich nirgends eine Beschreibung finde...)

----------

## xraver

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte das mit dem Spread Spectrum auch nur irgendwo gelesen - 

 

Irgentwo mal kurz gelesen?

Hast dich aber ausgedrückt als hättest du nen Plan davon.

Ich hab zwar kein Plan, aber dennoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die CPU die Umgebung so stark beeinträchtig.

Ein nettes Stück High-Tech sind CPU´s schon...aber so - nein.

Ich finds eigentlich scheisse das ein "irgentwo mal gelesen" zu einer These führt, die du dann auch noch anderen zur Problemlösung anbietest.

Wenn man keinen Plan hat einfach Fresse halten und lernen.

Naja, soll mir auch egal sein.

Zum Thema;

@stones

Ich würde so vorgehen, einfach mal die Platte aleine an SATA hängen. Performance immer noch so schlecht? Dann deinen guten Freund mit der Platte aufsuchen und da ran hängen. 

Sollte die Platte da die gewünschte Leistung bringen - dann will dein SATA Cotroller net richtig mit deiner Platte.

Sollte die Platte da auch nicht die gewünschte Leistung bringen - dann weisst ja wo das Prob liegt. In dem Fall zurück an $shop.

Einfach mal antesten und wissen ob das Prob nun beim Controller oder eben der Platte liegt.

Wird dir warscheinlich mehr weiter helfen als komische Diskusionen über Microwellen und sonstige Strahlungen.

----------

## misterjack

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich finds eigentlich scheisse das ein "irgentwo mal gelesen" zu einer These führt, die du dann auch noch anderen zur Problemlösung anbietest.
> 
> 

 

Das ist ja nix neues von UTgamer, seit der Trojaner-Geschichte lass ich ihn einfach nur noch labern und denk mir meinen Teil   :Laughing: 

----------

## ScytheMan

ohne jetzt deinen thread hijacken zu wollen und ne diskussion über die neue libata aufzumachen:

evtl. nutzt du einfach mal die neue libata (kernel >2.6.19)

oder gibt sich da kein geschwindigkeitsvorteil raus?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt... Handelt es sich nun um IDE-Platten (das 4CoreDual-VSTA hat noch 2 IDE-Kanäle und nicht nur noch einen  :Smile:  ) oder um S-ATA-Platten (auch zwei Ports vorhanden)?

Soweit ich das rauslesen konnte wohl IDE... Denn bei S-ATA-Platten braucht man ja Master/Slave nicht jumpern...

Und man kann sie auch nicht an einem "Port" betreiben  :Wink:  Zudem heissen sie ja auch hda und hdb und nicht sda und sdb (meine S-ATA-Platte ist sda)..

Oder liege ich falsch und es sind doch S-ATA-Platten?

Und wenn es IDE-Platten sind: Bringt die neue libata da überhaupt etwas?

----------

## stones

Natürlich sind es reguläre IDE Platten.

Das mit dem Testen bei dem besagten Bekannten ist etwas schwierig, da der Gute etwa 200km entfernt wohnt, von daher muss ich die Lösung Lokal finden.

Ich hab's nochmal unter Windows XP mit den Hersteller-Treibern und HD Tune getestet. Dabei ergibt sich ein etwas anderes Bild:

hda: 

http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image.php?img_id=PF0iWqV3QHkd2rD1193260792

hdb:

http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image.php?img_id=Ju0U7vPaIHE73mT1193260847

Also ein Maximum von 64,3MB/s für hda. Was mich jedoch sehr wundert sind die extremen Schwankungen bei hda im Gegensatz zu hdb. Richtig deuten kann ich diese nur leider nicht. Gibt es ein ähnliches Benchmark für Linux mit Graph?

----------

## tamiko

@Mr_Maniac:

Bei den Platten handelt es sich um IDE-Platten. Alle deine Hinweise sind korrekt  :Very Happy: 

@stones:

Meine Vermutung wäre, dass die Festplatte einfach nicht richtig mit deinem Controller will.

Dagegen spricht allerdings einiges:

- Festplatte kann ATA/ATAPI-7, wird auf udma6 betrieben -> Also kein Engpass durch altes Protokoll.

- Die Geometrie von /dev/hda scheint mir ganz "normal" vorzukommen. Wenigstens */255/63 haben alle meine Festplatten. (Und ich wüsste auch nicht, wie sich eine "komische" Geometrie auf den Datendurchsatz auswirken würde...)

- es scheinen alle Optionen in Ordnung zu sein...

Ich würde deshalb gerne noch eines abklären - nämlich was die Platte in einem anderen Computer für einen Durchsatz bringt. (Insb. bei einem anderen ATA-Controller.)

Sollte dies ebenfalls einen bescheidenen Durchsatz abliefern, bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten übrig:

1.) Du hast eine "Ulta-Light"-Variante an Festplatte erwischt. D.h. das ganze ist eine Mogelpackung - hat tolle Rahmendaten (7200RPM, xGB, 8MB Cache - übrigens 8MB Cache ist in manchen Situationen, z.B. bei RAIDs, manchmal sogar nachteilig  :Smile:  ) aber schlechte Leistung.

2.) Du hast ein Montagsprodukt. D.h. das blöde Ding meint aus irgendeinem Grund mistig zu sein.

/edit:

Jetzt wo ich deine Antwort gelesen habe  :Very Happy: , noch zwei Anmerkungen:

- Das Bild von hda scheint mir ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Die Zugriffszeit ist allerdings leicht erhöht und die Festplattenleistung bricht im vorderen Bereich ein.

Deshalb würde ich einfach darauf tippen, dass die Platte ein wesentlich anderes physisches Layout hat, als deine hdb mit 80GB.

(Und aus diesem Grund - sollte sie eine unvorteilhafte "Erweiterung", d.h. "noch eine Scheibe 'drauf" sein, könnte es sein, dass die elektronische Steuerung nicht ganz so gut ist.)

Du könntest ja mal hdparm zum Testen der Leistung außen vor lassen, und dies mit dd (wie oben bereits vorgeschlagen.) testen:

```
# dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null bs=1M count=100

# dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null bs=1M count=100 skip=60000

# dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null bs=1M count=100 skip=120000
```

Als Root ausführen - und nicht vertippen. Mit dd passieren mitunter böse Dinge...

Das ganze liefert übrigens nur beim ersten Mal sinnvolle Anhaltswerte. Der böse Kernel fängt nämlich an, die gelesenen Daten zu cachen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

was eventuell noch interessant wäre, wäre der Test der unbuffered disk reads mit hdparm.

@tamiko:

 *Quote:*   

> 8MB Cache - übrigens 8MB Cache ist in manchen Situationen, z.B. bei RAIDs, manchmal sogar nachteilig

 

Kannst du das vielleicht etwas näher erläutern? Wie kann ein Cache (der bei Festplatten IIRC sowohl Schreib- als auch Lesecache ist), der auf einer sehr tiefen Ebene (Sektoren) ansetzt, die Performance verschlechtern? Im Worst-Case habe ich doch nur einen Cache-Miss bei einer Abfrage und dann halt die selbe Performance wie ohne Cache- und der Zugriff auf den Cache, um zu gucken, ob was schon im Cache ist, geht vernachlässigbar schnell.

ChrisM

----------

## tamiko

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Kannst du das vielleicht etwas näher erläutern?
> 
> Wie kann ein Cache (der bei Festplatten IIRC sowohl Schreib- als auch Lesecache ist), der auf einer sehr tiefen Ebene (Sektoren) ansetzt, die Performance verschlechtern?

 

Nein kann ich nicht.

Ich frage mich auch gerade, was da dunkel in meinem Hinterkopf herumgeschwirrt ist   :Confused: 

Ich glaube mich entsinnen zu können, dass ich vor 4 - 5 (?) Jahren, als die 8MB-Caches gerade aufkamen, etwas über schlechtere Leistung bei RAID mit 8MB Caches gelesen zu haben.

Das ist allerdings heute nicht mehr korrekt. Wenigstens finde ich dazu nichts mehr.

(Die ideale Kombination an RAID-Controller, Festplatten, Blockgröße usw. usf. ist eh eine Wissenschaft für sich. Dazu hat mir mal ein SAP-Techniker erzählt, was und warum sie da zusammenbauen. - Vllt. ist da das mit den 8MB-Caches gefallen.)

In diesem Sinne mal wieder: Erst Denken, dann Schreiben   :Mr. Green: 

----------

